# العازلات النفطية



## sajad (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم. أرجوا تزويدي بشرح عن العازلات النفطية


----------



## حسام chelsea (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بشرح عن العازلات النفطية


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شهد تصميم عازلات الماء Dehydrator وعازلة الملح Desalter تغييراً ملحوظاً في العقد الأخير.
وقد قامت أحدى الشركات العالمية المتخصصة بتصنيع المعدات مؤخراً بتطوير نموذجين لهاتين العازلتين أحدهما تمت تسميته TriVolt Unit والنموذج الآخر تمت تسميته TriVoltmax Unit. 
يتألف النوع الأول من ثلاث شبكات أفقية من الأقطاب الكهربائية Parallel horizontal electrode grids بدلاً من شبكتين كما هو المعتاد ، وكل شبكة مربوطة بوحدة قدرة مستقلة ، وميزة نموذج TriVolt أنه في حال توقف أحدى الشبكات الثلاث عن العمل يمكن أن تستمر العازلة بالعمل وبدون تغيير على مواصفات النفط ولكن على حساب الكمية المنتجة ، أو حدوث تغيير في مواصفات النفط ولكن دون تغيير في كمية الإنتاج.
أما نموذج TriVoltmax فهو مشابه لنموذج TriVolt غير أن العازلة تحتوي على شبكة رابعة من الأقطاب لتحقيق مجال كهربائي عال وبالتالي تحقيق كفاءة أعلى وتقليل كمية المواد الكيمياوية المستخدمة الى النصف تقريباً. 
كما أن هاتين المنظومتين تمتازان بوجود منظومة أنابيب توزيع Distribution Headers تضمن حدوث تدفق متساو في جميع أقسام العازلة مما يؤدي الى عزل للماء والأملاح المذابة في أسرع وقت. أما محولات الضغط العالي High Voltage Transformers فتقوم بتسليط جهد كهربائي ما بين 14,000 – 22,000 فولت وبشكل حمل متساو على الأقسام الثلاثة للعازلة ، وأحتفظ هذان النموذجان ببعض التقنيات السابقة مثل حدوث Short Circuit عند أنغمار الأقطاب بالماء ، ويمكن وضع أكثر من مرحلة عزل أعتماداً على نوع النفط.
كما أعربت هذه الشركة عن أستعدادها لتطوير العازلات الموجودة في الحقول النفطية لزيادة سعتها أو تطوير أداءها وخلال أيام معدودة دون الحاجة الى نصب عازلات جديدة مما يستغرق شهوراً عديدة وتكون آلية التطوير بنصب شبكة أو شبكتين من الأقطاب الكهربائية الجديدة.
بقي أن نقول أن الشركة المنتجة تقول أن هاتين المنظومتين قادرتان على تخفيض نسبة الملح الى 1 ppm!!
الصور المرفقة




TriVolt.JPG‏ (71.1 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 122)



TriVolt_2.JPG‏ (64.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 91) 
​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام
كتاب به
separators
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Production-and-Transport-of-Oil-and-Gas_262351.html

وفقك الله


----------



## حسام chelsea (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي ببحث عن العازلات النفطية بشكل مفصل عن مكوناتها وطريقة عملها وشكرا


----------



## noor_2002 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يوفقك*​


----------

